# Speed display



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

When I drove the M3 today I noticed that next to the speed limit given in the upper right corner, it now also has a ‘Max’ number. See the picture. Can someone tell me what this is? Thanks,


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

I should have added that if I go faster than that number, the number will increase. 56, 57 - whatever the top speed I attain.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Speaking as somebody who had nothing better to do while waiting many months (years) between placing a reservation and getting to drive my car, I'm not going to rag on you for skipping the joy of reading the manual from cover to cover and picking apart all its details. That said, you may be happy to know that the manual is in the car's interface and is searchable so you might find a lot of your answers faster than asking in the forums.

I will say that the manual doesn't make it easy to search for this particular item but you'll find it in the Traffic Aware Cruise Control section:


When Traffic-AwareCruise Control is available but not engaged, the touchscreen displays the cruising speed in gray. The number shown represents the cruising speed that will be set when you engage Traffic-AwareCruise Control.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It's the cruise control setting.


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

skygraff said:


> Speaking as somebody who had nothing better to do while waiting many months (years) between placing a reservation and getting to drive my car, I'm not going to rag on you for skipping the joy of reading the manual from cover to cover and picking apart all its details. That said, you may be happy to know that the manual is in the car's interface and is searchable so you might find a lot of your answers faster than asking in the forums.
> 
> I will say that the manual doesn't make it easy to search for this particular item but you'll find it in the Traffic Aware Cruise Control section:
> 
> ...


My wife makes fun of me because I’m always reading the instructions. However, I did indeed miss that one. Thank you for your help.


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

skygraff said:


> Speaking as somebody who had nothing better to do while waiting many months (years) between placing a reservation and getting to drive my car, I'm not going to rag on you for skipping the joy of reading the manual from cover to cover and picking apart all its details. That said, you may be happy to know that the manual is in the car's interface and is searchable so you might find a lot of your answers faster than asking in the forums.
> 
> I will say that the manual doesn't make it easy to search for this particular item but you'll find it in the Traffic Aware Cruise Control section:
> 
> ...


Ok. I’ve got this part figured out, but the number is still there. See attached picture. Is there any way to get rid of the number in gray - 55 Max at top of display? Please note in lower right the Traffic Aware Cruise is not selected. I’ve read the owners manual. What am I missing?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Nothing. It is simply indicating that if you set cruise control that is the speed it will be set to (max). It is there. No need to delete it.


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

Nom said:


> Nothing. It is simply indicating that if you set cruise control that is the speed it will be set to (max). It is there. No need to delete it.


and if I did not want it there? I’ve only had the car since last Friday, but it was not there until the other day. Did I activate something to make that show on the display? Or was the car simply new to me and I didn’t notice that it was there?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

For me, I can go into controls and disable cruise control. That removed it. Note, need to be in park to enable or disable cruise control. I see your pic above. I found after driving for a bit the screen updated.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I seem to remember another thread on this topic, and @skygraff recapped the image’s meaning. Another outcome from that forum thread was that this image is poorly named. “Max” has nothing to do whatever with its purpose and would be better named something else. Some suggestions were “Cruise” or “TACC” or “CC” but there was general agreement that “Max” at best was misleading.


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

Does this totally disable the ability to use normal cruise control?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

KYVolsFan said:


> Does this totally disable the ability to use normal cruise control?


There's only TACC.


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

francoisp said:


> There's only TACC.


Well, that explains it. As I said earlier in this thread, I just bought the car last Friday and I do not remember that being on the display. I thought I must have activated something in the settings. But if that is the cruise control, it makes sense. Thanks to everyone for helping.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

KYVolsFan said:


> Does this totally disable the ability to use normal cruise control?


There is no “normal“ cruise control, only the traffic-aware variety. Early buyers who opted out of EAP got normal (dumb) cruise control by default. No longer available despite many of us wishing for the option.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

KYVolsFan said:


> Well, that explains it. As I said earlier in this thread, I just bought the car last Friday and I do not remember that being on the display. I thought I must have activated something in the settings. But if that is the cruise control, it makes sense. Thanks to everyone for helping.


Guessing it wasn’t visible until calibration had completed. Up until that time, TACC and higher level features weren’t available so their associated display language items must’ve been suppressed.

On a side note, if I was smart enough to have previously explained (I’ve certainly complained) about MAX and, by association, TACC, in another thread, I fear my CRS disease is getting worse. I had to RTFM (again?!?) just to find the answer in this thread. If you suffer similar memory blind spots, you’ll likely grow to ignore the grey speed display altogether (except when wanting to manipulate its impact on actual speed).


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> There is no “normal“ cruise control, only the traffic-aware variety. Early buyers who opted out of EAP got normal (dumb) cruise control by default. No longer available despite many of us wishing for the option.


EAP is an option today when configuring a new car. Have you tried ordering it from your app? That's how I ordered it when it became briefly available in October 2020.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

francoisp said:


> EAP is an option today when configuring a new car.


I think @SalisburySam was referring to dumb cruise control is no longer an option. Dumb cruise control was part of the base configuration before basic autopilot replaced it in early 2019. But it disappeared if you purchased EAP.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I think @SalisburySam was referring to dumb cruise control is no longer an option. Dumb cruise control was part of the base configuration before basic autopilot replaced it in early 2019. But it disappeared if you purchased EAP.


Was there ever a dumb cruise control? I bought my M3 in September 2018 and I don't remember ever being a dumb CC meaning it always was traffic aware.

Maybe older model S?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

francoisp said:


> Was there ever a dumb cruise control? I bought my M3 in September 2018 and I don't remember ever being a dumb CC meaning it always was traffic aware.
> 
> Maybe older model S?


Yes, early Model 3 only came with basic "dumb" cruise control unless you paid $2000 (IIRC) to unlock Autopilot. I ordered my early 2018 Model 3 LR RWD with no AP nor EAP nor FSD.

You could pay more money on top of that to unlock Enhanced Autopilot. TACC was a part of the Autopilot unlock. Later on, Tesla increased the price of the Model 3 a little bit and just included Autopilot with them all.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

android04 said:


> Yes, early Model 3 only came with basic "dumb" cruise control unless you paid $2000 (IIRC) to unlock Autopilot. I ordered my early 2018 Model 3 LR RWD with no AP nor EAP nor FSD.
> 
> You could pay more money on top of that to unlock Enhanced Autopilot. TACC was a part of the Autopilot unlock. Later on, Tesla increased the price of the Model 3 a little bit and just included Autopilot with them all.


In 2018, the first step was EAP for $5k. FSD was another $3k, available only in addition to EAP. If neither was purchased, it was dummy cruise control. This was true for all models, S/X/3, at the time.

Basic autopilot was created in early 2019. For a very brief time, it was a paid option, then it became part of the base config. Again, true for all Tesla models.


----------



## Darkmann (11 mo ago)

You probably didn't notice it because it comes on only after the speed is over 17 mph, I believe.


----------

